# Health Queries!



## stevieb_8006 (Oct 21, 2006)

is tai chi beneficial or detrimental t arthritis sufferers? Particularly in the knees?

R there any gathering chi exercises that can be done sitting down or from a wheelchair? Any tips gratefuly received?


----------



## davemitchel (Oct 21, 2006)

Hi Stevie,

I can only comment on the arthiritis portion of your question. There have been studies which have shown that practicing T'ai Chi is beneficial for arthiritis sufferers and Increased joint mobility, reduced pain, improved flexibility etc. 

It is endorsed by several Arthiritis / Rheumathism Societies World wide. Some even offer T'ai Chi as a therapy. Dr. Lam from Australia, who is a Sun Master, developed a programme, which you may want to read up on. He has 3000 trained instructors world wide.

An informative URL is: www.taichiforarthritis.com

I will try and find out about T'ai Chi for people in wheel chairs and let you know. 

Peace
Dave


----------



## davemitchel (Oct 21, 2006)

http://www.amazon.ca/Tai-Chi-Chair-15-Minute-Beginners/dp/193141260X

Hi Stevie,

I found a book that provides T'ai Chi movements adapted for the immobile. The book received good reviews. I have not seen any dojos offering T'ai Chi for wheelchair bound folk, but perhaps somebody else on the forum has?

Good luck!
Dave


----------



## charyuop (Oct 21, 2006)

My wife has arthrites and I convinced her to start Tai Chi with me.
So far her pains got a bit sharper and that is understandable. Even someone with no arthrites has some pain when starts Tai Chi. Moving the body weight as in everyday life from the back to the knees requires time and adjustment, but in the long run it is supposed to have your conditions improved. She also suffer from asthma and Tai Chi also helps under that aspect. Learning or better re-learning the correct breathing (some people compare it to the one a baby has at birth) will improve asthma situation.

I was told tho that if you have arthrites it is suggestable that you practice only the forms and leave behind the MA part of Tai Chi.


----------



## stevieb_8006 (Oct 21, 2006)

thanks for your posts every1. Very helpful!


----------



## arnisador (Jan 1, 2007)

*Balance training better than tai-chi, study says*

       When it comes to improving older adults' mobility and reducing their risk of falls, balance training works better than tai-chi, a new study finds.


The 10-week study of 162 people, age 65 and older, was conducted by researchers at the University of Michigan Health System and the Veterans Affairs Ann Arbor HealthCare System. They found that a balance program that focused on step length and speed was more effective at improving mobility and balance than tai-chi, a Chinese martial art form that features slow rotational movement and weight shifting.


The findings were published in the Journal of the American Geriatrics Society.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 2, 2007)

stevieb_8006 said:


> is tai chi beneficial or detrimental t arthritis sufferers? Particularly in the knees?


 
You have been given some good answers so far but I would like to add if you do have bad knees from arthritis first get your doctors ok. If the Doc says ok I would look to styles in Cheng Manching style (Higher stances) and Yang style (in general lower than CMC but higher than others)

I would avoid styles like Chen or Zhaobao and possibly even Wu. However I know little of Hao or Sun so I cannot say much there.



stevieb_8006 said:


> R there any gathering chi exercises that can be done sitting down or from a wheelchair? Any tips gratefuly received?


 
Yes there are a lot of Qigong (Chi Gong) Exercises that can be done sitting down; there is even a sitting version of 8 pieces of brocade and there are even Qigong forms based on post traing that are seated. 

However for most I would HIGHLY recommend having a qualified Qigong teacher.


----------



## grydth (Jan 28, 2007)

stevieb_8006 said:


> is tai chi beneficial or detrimental t arthritis sufferers? Particularly in the knees?
> 
> R there any gathering chi exercises that can be done sitting down or from a wheelchair? Any tips gratefuly received?



Yes, there are Tai Chi And Qi Gong exercises which can be done from a wheelchair. 

One book I could cite you as an introduction is "Tai Chi For Seniors" by Sifu Philip Bonifonte. He illustrates how 2 Qi Gong sets can be adapted. I can tell you that this works...... a friend who is in our group suffered a terrible fall (and consequences) and she has been in a wheel chair ever since. We have done the 18 form with her (book... starting on page 71). I also met an instructor who teaches at retirement homes and I have to find out more about what he does.

Now, arthritis has different causes and different consequences. So, please see a doctor to learn what you can safely do, and search out a qualified teacher. You do need these 2 professionals to ensure you are being helped rather than harmed.

I am proud at how often Tai Chi/Qi Gong can - and does - help the ailing and disabled - but be careful and proceed properly.


----------



## dmax999 (Jan 31, 2007)

TTCS (Taoist Tai Chi Society) teaches a wheelchair set to anyone who asks.  Their entire focus is on teaching the elderly and they have made extensive modifications to their version of Tai Chi to accomplish this.


----------



## Rattan_Bridge108 (Jan 31, 2007)

I believe Tai ji is very beneficial for health.  But I dont think you have to actually study it to receive health benefits of chi.  I dont study it personally I study mantis.  But I can practice my set slow and work with the big circles. Deep movements.  Coordinate the air with the movements and feel the chi pulse from dan tien out to the finger tips.  Relaxed and aware.  Stomach out for health and in for fighting.  Im not putting tai ji down at all.  This is more aimed torwards guys who dont practice tai ji and do gung fu.  You can practice your gung fu and air soft to.  

Now about arthritis.  Yes soft moves help aleviate pain and increase mobility. But I would also look into Dit da jow, Tui na and Medicine. Never use ice.  Cool jow that helps with inflamation and removes excess water from the joint.  I believe its the excess fluid that makes joints hurt more in the cold. From what I have gathered most long term(not injury) phsyical problem stem from excess.  Eating too much, hitting hard surfaces too much. etc... With out balance you become one sided and problems start to occur. Just my 2 cents. Peace


----------



## Rattan_Bridge108 (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh yeah the knees.  Try getting in a medium stance knees slightly bent and rotate them slowly inwards then outwards. Rest your hands just above your knee.  Breath deep and coordinate with movements.  Imagine or feel warmth and energy in your knees.  Say to yourself my knees going to get better.  That last part sounds silly but healing is 3d.

If you cant stand you will need another person.  Lay on you stomach flat alow person to lift your leg(knee to ground) perpendicular to ground.  Let him or her rest one hand behind knee while other arm grasp leg against chest.(pivot point) Allow him or her to gently rotate your leg in small circles.  Not over extending but enough to get some stretch action.  clockwise and counter. gently.

Also alot of knee pain stem from the hips.  Stretching hips helps alleviate knee pain. The "IT Band"  That Hard Tendon or muscle on the side of your thigh that connects your knee to hip. It feels like a leather belt.  Thats one of the causes for knee pain.  Stretching it helps allot.  Massaging with a wooden ball and alot of  oil.  Its super stiff(leather).  Always go downward away from the heart.

Sorry for all this babbling.  This is just stuff I use for myself and family.  I just wanted to share this just in case it might help. My father has diabetes and poor circulation and im always finding ways heal others with out destroying myself during.


----------

